# generator



## 88862 (May 10, 2005)

This is properly a silly question, but can you plug a 2.3Kw (230 volt) generator into the 240 inlet when stationary to run some of the electrics in the motorhome. :?:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, but if camping, take precautions against voodoo dolls at best and physical assault at worst 

Dave


----------



## 88862 (May 10, 2005)

*Generator*

Thanks Dave,
On thinking about it I probably would rarely use one and after reading other comments on site, (I just found the search) I don't think for me, it would be worth the cost or the possible aggravation
Roger


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Voodoo dolls and physical assault..... Sounds like it was worth getting our genny fixed then.....

Looking forward to this sort of behaviour.

Keith


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

I am no expert by anymeans but I have head that some battery chargers do not like "gennys",something to with unstable output.Maybe a "tekky" can fill you in better.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Gennies of the 'budget' variety are poorly governed. When a heavy load is applied the voltage drops below 230v momentarily and conversely rises above 230v when the load is disconnected.. , this is quite audible. 
Not a problem for inductive loads like a kettle or toaster but can adversely affect electronics .. eg a battery charger etc .. 
Good quality ( and expensive) ones like Honda are much better 'governed' and shouldn't be a problem if not overloaded.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

2 questions really, am aloud 2 in one post?

Still, I am interested in fitted one of those Domestic Generators either in to a locker or underneath, 1st Question, we have a tag axle on a Alko Kober Chassis, can this be adapted to under sling the genny below the floor?

And the 2nd question has anyone done this already and what was the noise like from one of these in-built generators.

I know the RV's have them installed, what are they like??

Kind regards
Hugh


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Hugh 

Sorry I can't answer question one, 

Our gennie is built into a side locker with sound proofing and a proper exhaust and air intake system .. it's 5kw and runs on lpg , it's quiet enough inside the rv but would still annoy others I feel.. 

To be perfectly frank I think it's a waste of space, the only time I might use it is to run the air con if wild camping. .. I would much prefer a large solar array... my next project


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep, I've succumbed to a too good to miss cheapie gen for those times without neighbours and no leckky  

Q...bearing in mind Jims comments about fluctuating over and under 230v
is there some gizmo that will smooth the input from the genny?

I was surprised to find that the genny needs its own tent... mains +rains= 8O 
Q... how do those with gennies manage, any simple solutions (apart from leave it at home? :roll:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Scotjimlad. I must admit we are still having the debate considering the cost to fit one but on the long runs down to Spain/Italy etc we thought it might be useful not least because we can run the Air Con unit while travelling and not worry about getting to camp sites while on route to said destinations but your right, once we get there we will be on hook up?

Hugh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Guys (BERTHA, sng);

Try not to hijack another persons post with questions of your own.

You will probably find it more productive to start a fresh post with a specific query :wink: 

pete.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Understand and your right but I have had this happen to me lots of times but within the same topic range.

Is this a police state from within, might be a good topic to start.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Easy on mate.

I'm interested in the aircon while running thing, i supposed it could be done with a good invertor and decent charge to the leisure batteries while running.

Why don't we have a thread about it, I was just looking at what the air con boxes pulled in amps, but i haven't all the info yet.

Dave


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Murvi fitted a Dometic genny into a Morello a couple of years ago. Saw it in the Haynes MC manual.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

My aircon
http://www.dometic.com/templates/Product,468,2425.aspx
runs off the alternator and inverter. At tickover it takes power from the leisure batteries, but at normal speeds the alternator is certainly up to it on its own, provided you don't have lights, wipers etc. on as well, and if you do, you probably don't need the aircon going!

Batteries alone won't cope with true aircon.

Yes, I spoke with Rex of Murvi about that built-in genny one-off.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*Gennies*

I am fortunate to have a genny already fitted on my motorhome.it is inside a Domectic box,but the paperwork says it is a honda 2.3kw.slung under the rear end with it's own exhaust.have used it when no hook up and the leisure batt failed.(have 2 batts now),they are reasonably quiet,but would not want to be closer than 20 yards to it outside,not bad but a consistent rumble. but only has a very small vibration inside. it is quicker and more effecient for charging than solar.but if i had to stump up the cost of it then i would not bother.The aircon i have is mains only,but do not want to run genney and aircon while running.do use the cab aircon and that does cool down the inside quite a bit as well as the cab.can anyone tell me how to pull out these needles.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Dave

That is considerably less draw than I expected, and I don't think a genny would be needed for top whack 3 amps at 240, so 1500 ish watts from invertor.

Even a standard setup should supply that?

Back in a bit, gotta see Madonna on Parkinson 

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hmm

in fact half the previous calculations (another comercial break)

3 amps at 240v is only 750 ish watt invertor, so a 1000w ivertor would be fine.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Like many electric motors, the aircon inductive loading requires a hefty start-up current which my Honda EU10i would not supply on its own. The inverter can fire it up on its own, and the genny then provides the continuous suppy. However, only very rarely would I want to use the genny for aircon.

The alternator via the inverter does it all (but not on tickover).

Hook up does it all (obviously).

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We sat on the motorway from 1400 to 2200 in july this year between milan and verona, due to an accident, was i pleased with the genny :lol: had both aircons on.

After a french lady had used our toilet, thought of charging for it :lol: wife wouldn't let me  

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Understand and your right but I have had this happen to me lots of times but within the same topic range.
> 
> Is this a police state from within, might be a good topic to start.


Hello Hugh.

Hmm, not sure how to take your 'police state from within' comment but presumably it was in a light hearted nature (?).

IMO theres nothing worse for a poster than asking a simple question on a forum only for it to be diverted away from the original question and drift to other matters even if they are within a similar topic, as this thread has, hence my reasonable request to start a new post for a different query.

pete.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

See what you are saying Peejay, I suppose the answer could have just been 'yes' with no further comment........would not have been half as interesting, little heavy handed to me!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I did not mean to divert just thoughts around generation

My apologies

Hugh


----------

